# Trans - Schwarzwald: Route steht



## skyder (1. Februar 2005)

Zur Info:


Die Planungen für die Premiere des Trans-Schwarzwald vom 02.bis 06. August laufen derzeit auf Hochtouren. So steht inzwischen die Route des 2 er Teamrennens über 460 Kilometer und 10700 Höhenmeter fest. In fünf Etappen geht es in der ersten Ferienwoche Anfang August von Villingen Schwenningen im Herzen des Schwarzwaldes nach Bad Krozingen. Während die erste Etappe über 81 Kilometer und 1750 Höhenmeter nach Engen im Hegau noch zum einrollen gedacht ist, wird es einen Tag später schon richtig anstrengend. Es stehen 122 Kilometer mit 2200 Höhenmeter auf der Fahrt von Engen nach Wolfach an. Dabei streift der Tross von max. 400 Teams zuerst Teile des Hegau bevor die Teilnehmer in den beliebten "Black Forest" eintauchen. Auf der dritten Etappe von Wolfach nach Titisee-Neustadt über 103 Kilometer und 2400 Höhemeter sind erstmals die "Kletterer" gefragt. Es geht an Elzach vorbei über den "Kandel" -quasi der erste richtige Schwarzwaldgipfel- an den Titisee. Die Königsetappe steht am vierten Tag auf dem Programm. Von Titisee-Neustadt führt die Strecke auf das Dach des Schwarzwaldes "den Feldberg" nach Bernau. Hierfür sind zwar nur 76 Kilometer veranschlagt, aber 2800 Höhenmeter sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Auch auf der letzten Etappe von Bernau ins Ziel nach Bad Krozingen geht es nochmals hoch hinaus. Zuerst wird der Schluchsee gestreift, bevor der " Belchen " erklommen werden muss. Wer den letzten Schwarzwaldgipfel geschafft hat, ist fast im Ziel. Auf einer rasanten Abfahrt führt der letzte Teil der Schlussetappe in den Zielort Bad Krozingen, wo am Abend ein großes Openair Konzert auf die Finisher Teams wartet.  

Ingesamt gilt die Streckenführung mit den gut fast 11000 Höhenmeter als anspruchvoll aber machbar. Viele knackige Anstiege und Abfahrten werden von den Teilnehmern - die übrigens als Herren , Damen oder Mix Teams an den Start gehen dürfen- zwar einiges abverlangen, trotzdem ist gerade der Schwarzwald ideal, um sich zum ersten Mal an das Abenteuer Mehrtagesetappenrennen zu wagen. "Wir richten uns ganz klar an den ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer", erklärt Organisator Kai Sauser. Gerade für Ersttäter in Sachen Etappenrennen sind die Bedingungen optimal. So bietet der Veranstalter Sauser Sportmanagement ein rund um Sorglospaket an. Neben einem umfangreichem Racebook mit allen wichtigen Informationen, Verpflegung auf der Strecke und im Ziel sowie das Abendessen im jeweiligen Etappenort gehören bewachte Bike - Stellplätze und der Gepäcktransfer zwischen den Etappenzielen ebenso dazu. Außerdem kann man sich zu einem fairen Preis in den Zielankünften massieren lassen oder einen Platz im Massenlager buchen. 
Die ersten Reaktionen auf das Projekt - in fünf Etappen durch den südlichen Schwarzwald - sind durchweg positiv: " Super, dass es so ein Etappenrennen jetzt auch in Deutschland gibt", oder "es muss ja nicht immer über die Alpen sein", sind nur Zwei von Dutzenden Mails, die Kai und Rik Sauser in den letzten Tagen erhalten haben. Wer mitmachen möchte, kann sich bis zum 15. Mai 2005 im Internet unter www.trans-schwarzwald.com anmelden. Allerdings ist Eile geboten, den es besteht ein Teilnehmerlimit von 400 Teams.

Gruß und Kette rechts....


skyder


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Februar 2005)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Reaktionen auf das Projekt - in fünf Etappen durch den südlichen Schwarzwald - sind durchweg positiv


Ha! Durchweg positive Reaktionen?! In welcher Welt lebt ihr?
 

_Kein_ Biker, den ich kenne, findet das Konzept gut. Die sind nur zu faul,
eine Email zu schreiben. *68,-  pro Etappe* ohne Übernachtung oder 
Massage sind doch ein Witz. Für das Geld kann ich 10 Marathons fahren.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Aufwand für 5 Etappen 10x so hoch
soll, wie für 10 Marathons. Dass die Strecken so gut gesichert sind, wie 
bei einem Einzelrennen, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.

Da werden (außer den üblichen Verdächtigen, die sich das Preisgeld abholen) 
nur reiche Wochenendfahrer auf ihren Carbonfullys rumgurken. Statt 400 
Teams würde ich eher mal mit 40 rechnen.

_Verbesserungsvorschläge für nächstes Mal (falls es das geben wird): _
- niedrigere Startgebühren. Es ist der _Schwarzwald._ 
Für 150-200  (30-40  pro Etappe) würde ich eine Teilnahme in Erwägung ziehen.
- tiefere Staffelung der Preisgelder (ihr wollt ja Hobbyfahrer locken, keine Profis)
Bei 400 Teams sollten auch die 10. noch wenigstens das halbe Startgeld zurückbekommen.
- kostenlose Übernachtung in Massenlagern

So wie es jetzt ausgeschrieben ist, wird das TS-"Rennen" nie Kultstatus 
erlangen und das finde ich als Schwarzwald-Randbewohner echt schade.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauser (3. Februar 2005)

Schade, dass manche Leute immer nörgeln müssen. Wenn Du eine Ahnung hättest was im Hintergrund bei so einer Veranstaltung abläuft dann würdest Du nicht so leichtsinnig daher reden. Alle werden so eine Veranstaltung niemals gut finden, aber die ersten fast 100 Team-Anmeldungen sprechen für sich...!!!

Wir und viele andere freuen sich auf diese Veranstaltung...

Grüße, Kai Sauser
(Veranstalter)


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Februar 2005)

Wenn wir schon beim Verallgemeinern sind:
Das ist ja wieder eine Typische Veranstalter-Antwort.   
Ich nörgle nicht (nur), sondern habe auch konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge gegeben.

Beantwortet doch bitte mal die Frage, warum eine Etappe der TS
fast doppelt so teuer ist, als z.B. der (nicht gerade billige) Black Forest Ultra Bike.
Nette kleine Marathons kommen sogar mit 20,-  Startgeld aus.
OK - die haben auch nicht gleich 2 Veranstalter, die hier im Forum Werbung machen.   

Thb


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Februar 2005)

Ich finde das Ganze auch unverschämt teuer, ich fürchte nur es wird genügend "Verückte" geben die bereit sind solch horende Startgelder zu bezahlen.
150 Euro inkl. Übernachtung in Massenlagern würde ich auch angemessen finden, wobei mir die Preisgelder noch relativ egal wären.

Grüße.

P.s.: Ein Kilometer kostet ca. 0,75 Euro - selbst die schönen Schwarzwaldtrails sind nicht aus Gold


----------



## phiro (4. Februar 2005)

der Preis ist echt schon happig   

da kommt ja am Ende die Transalp-Challenge fast billiger (auf den Preis pro Etappe bezogen), und da ist das Flair sicher ne ganze Ecke größer und die Preisgelder üppiger, von der Landschaft mal ganz zu schweigen 

aber es wird immer genug geben,die dafür ein Heidengeld ausgeben, ich werde sicher nie dazu gehören (außer ein Sponsor bezahlt mir den Spaß)

gruß und viel Glück bei der Durchführung


----------



## Bikehero (4. Februar 2005)

@Thunderbird
Es zwingt dich ja keiner zum mitfahren !!  

Ich persönlich ordne mich in die Kategorie "älterer Carbon-Fully" Fahrer ein, der sich die TransAlp nicht zutraut und es deshalb gut findet, ein etwas "einfacheres" Etappenrennen bestreiten zu können, zudem noch vor der Haustüre ! Was besseres konnt mir nicht passieren !  

Ich kann mit auch vorstellen das eine Heidenarbeit ist so ein Etappenrennen zu organisieren, nicht nur für einen Tag wie bei einem normalen Marathon die freiwilligen Helfer zu organisieren usw. ! Zumal es ja auch in den Sommerferien ist !

Wer die Veranstaltungen von Skyder oder Sauser kennt weiß das etwas geboten wird für sein Geld, also ich freu mich drauf !  

Also, erst mal abwarten wie es wird und was man fürs Geld geboten bekommt, dann kann man seine Kritik loswerden !


----------



## sauser (4. Februar 2005)

@thunderbird
Wir haben ja auch kein Problem mit Kritik, nur sollte Sie dann auch sachlich rüber kommen, vor allem in einem öffentlichen Forum. 

Zu Deiner Frage:
Eine Etappe ist umgerechnet teurer als ein Marathon, weil ich u.a. kein Rennen vor der Haustüre organisiere sondern einen immensen logistischen Aufwand habe, der dann durch den Schwarzwald bewegt werden muss. Und den Mehraufwand kannst Du auf alle Bereich ummünzen: wir müssen mit 6 Orten die Logistik, Pressearbeit, Personalplanung, Catering, Verpflegung, Unterkünfte, etc. koordinieren... und dann ist es nachvollziehbar, warum ich keinen Marathon x 5 nehmen kann. Und das Leistungspaket inkl. der gesamten VA-Qualität wird mit Sicherheit jeden Teilnehmer begeistern - davon sind wir überzeugt!

Kai Sauser


----------



## Thunderbird (4. Februar 2005)

@ sauser: OK - die Erklärung muss ich akzeptieren, auch wenn ich gedacht 
hätte, dass es gerade bei einem Etappenrennen einen bedeutenden
Synergieeffekt geben müsste und eine Etappe dadurch eher billiger wäre,
als ein einzelner Marathon. Aber da habe ich mich ja wohl getäuscht.
Für mich heisst dass, ich muss halt mit der TS noch warten, bis ich 40 oder 50
 bin und Carbonfully fahre. Wenn du meine Kritik richtig durchliest, war sie 
schon "sachlich", nämlich auf konkrete Fakten bezogen. 

@ Bikehero: Ich _würde_ aber eigentlich gerne mitfahren, deshalb ärgert 
mich der Preis ja - nicht, weil ich mir das absolut nicht leisten könnte, sondern 
weil die Veranstaltung dadurch einen Charakter bekommt, der mir gar nicht gefällt.   
Ich ziehe Veranstaltungen vor, die ihre "Exklusivität" nicht so groß rausstellen 
und bei denen man beim Start ein fröhliches "Quält euch, ihr Säue" hört.
Aber ich sehe es ja ein - es muss auch Rennen für Leute wie dich geben.
Hauptsache, es stärkt die Bike-Lobby. Ich werde mich auf jeden
Fall mal an den Kandel oder Belchen stellen und euch anfeuern.   

Thb


----------



## Riderman (4. Februar 2005)

68 EURO  pro ETAPPE ...aber immer schön auf den breiten Waldautobahnen bleiben....!!! versteh ja dass der Verantstalter auch von was leben muss....  

SOG Sportmanagement....Forestman, die Reifen waren 2004 klasse...nur das mit der Beschilderung könnte man noch verbessern  


Forestman 2005 Finisherpräsent:    

Lang- und Mitteldistanz:   
  Foto (frei wählbar) A4 inkl. Zustellung




da freu ich mich doch auf die 12 h Stunden von Todtnauberg


----------



## Thorsten_F (4. Februar 2005)

> Ich ziehe Veranstaltungen vor, die ihre "Exklusivität" nicht so groß rausstellen
> und bei denen man beim Start ein fröhliches "Quält euch, ihr Säue" hört.
> 
> Thb




jaja, wir quälen Euch gerne   

www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duffner (4. Februar 2005)

Also ich finde die Gebühren angemessen, zumal ich letztes Jahr gesehen habe was das für einen riesen Aufwand ist bei der Transalp Challenge. Die Taschen müssen ja z. Bsp. auch hinterher transportiert werden. Ich wollte dieses Jahr bei der TC2005 dabei sein, aber die Fahrt ans Meer ist mir zu flach und würde mir keinen Spass machen und da kommt mir doch dieser Trans Schwarzwald gerade recht.


----------



## dirk f. (4. Februar 2005)

Die Anmeldegebühr ist schon recht hoch. 
Ich denke, dass es wie Thunderbird ganz richtig bemerkt hat, auch Synergieeffekte geben wird; d.h. Kosten die nur einmal anfallen, so dass die Veranstaltung auf die einzelne Etappe gerechnet eigentlich billiger als eine Einzelveransatltung sein müsste. Und erst recht billiger als die Transalp!!! Die findet zum x-ten Mal statt und ist nach einer stunde ausgebucht. da kann der veranstalter schon ein paar euro verlangen, weil die Leute eh kommen.

Aber die TS findet das erste mal statt und muss sich erst etablieren. Mit einem derart hohen Startgeld einzusteigen ist da vielleicht nicht so clever...

Und ich denke bei 50  pro Tag ist eine gewisse Schmerzgrenze erreicht!!!

Außerdem sollte man auch bedenken, dass sich auch noch Sponsoren beteiligen (die ja bei der Transschwarzwald anscheinend noch nicht so zahlreich vorhanden sinc, siehe HP...)

Außerdem werden die Etappenorte mit ihren Tourismusorganisationen sicher auch einen Teil der Infrastruktur stellen.

Noch einmal 15 Euro extra für die Übernachtung im Massenlager zu kassieren ist schon dreist!!!
Da bekommt man ja schon ´ne JH oder günstige Pension für!! (und da muss man keinen Schlafsack mitbringen und hat halbwegs seine Ruhe)

Ich hoffe, trotzdem, dass die Veranstaltung zum Erfolg wird und das versprochene Maß an Professionalität auch geboten wird.


----------



## C.K. (5. Februar 2005)

dirk f. schrieb:
			
		

> ...ganz richtig bemerkt hat, auch Synergieeffekte geben wird; d.h. Kosten die nur einmal anfallen, so dass die Veranstaltung auf die einzelne Etappe gerechnet eigentlich billiger als eine Einzelveransatltung sein müsste. Und erst recht billiger als die Transalp!!!



   



			
				dirk f. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die TS findet das erste mal statt und muss sich erst etablieren. Mit einem derart hohen Startgeld einzusteigen ist da vielleicht nicht so clever...



Ihr schreibt: "...aber die ersten fast 100 Team-Anmeldungen sprechen für sich...!!!"
Mal ganz ehrlich Jungs, bei dem Anmeldehype der bei der TAC abläuft habt
Ihr da nicht auch mit ´nem bischen mehr Zuspruch für Eure Veranstaltung gerechnet ???   

Ich würde sagen, erst einhundert Anmeldungen sprechen für sich !!!  




			
				dirk f. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, trotzdem, dass die Veranstaltung zum Erfolg wird und das versprochene Maß an Professionalität auch geboten wird.



Die Idee ansich ist nämlich TOP !!!

Hoffentlich der Veranstalter auch, man wird sehen.

Ich werde es mir aber nicht antun. Auch wenn man es sich leisten kann, es ist zu teuer !!!.


----------



## duffner (5. Februar 2005)

Von welchen Synergieeffekten schreibt ihr eigentlich   

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, daß es beim letzten "Schwarzwald Marathon" in Furtwangen auch hieß die Gebühren von EUR 40.- sind zu teuer.
Dann müßten doch EUR 50.- pro Tag für die TS auch zu teuer sein.

Es mag sein, dass die Gebühren beim TS tatsächlich zu hoch kalkuliert wurden aber sie übersteigen die der TC nicht. 5 Tage kosten EUR 340.- bei TS und 8 Tg. EUR 570.- bei der TC macht ein Tagespreis bei TS von EUR 68.- und bei der TC EUR 71.-. Ob TC oder TS bleibt für mich gleich.
Beachtet man allerdings den effekt der Bekanntheit ist die TC tatsächlich "berechtigt" höhere Preise zu verlangen. Dennoch, auch die TC ist manchen zu teuer.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass manche Gebiete durch die die TC führt von den Unterkunftspreisen her billiger sind als die des Schwarzwaldes. Ich glaube nämlich NICHT, dass ich die gleichen Preise für Hotel/Pension bei der TS zahlen werde wie bei der letzten TC sondern eben mehr! Und das Orga-Team muß eben auch irgendwo übernachten.

Übernachtungskosten, in Bezug auf das Orga-Team hab ich bei einem Marathon nicht. Auch hab ich noch nie irgendwelche Leihfahrzeuge gesehen die 5 Tage gemietet werden müssen für den Transport.

Vielleicht sollte der Veranstalter doch etwas die Preise senken, mir persönlich wäre das natürlich auch recht, aber die aktuellen Gebühren halten mich nicht davon ab beim TC mitzumachen, die Idee find ich ebenfalls klasse.

Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind ist doch alles zu teuer oder etwa nicht ?!   
Manche schreiben hier im Forum welche Teile sie an ihr Bike montieren. Da überlege ich manchmal auch ob das sinnvoll und vor allem rentabel ist.

Die Sausers werden ihre Arbeit gut machen, davon bin ich überzeugt und freue mich bereits heute auf die erste TS.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald und allen ein gutes und Verletzungsfreies Jahr!!!!! 

P.S. Bei der letzten TC hat es 2 Monate gedauert bis alle Startplätze vergeben waren.


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Februar 2005)

Synergieeffekte wären z.B. die Möglichkeit, größere Mengen an 
Verpflegungsmitteln einzukaufen, als für ein Einzelrennen.
Auch findet man bei Sponsoren und Fremdenverkehrsverbänden 
mit so einer spektakulären Aktion sicher besser Gehör, als Veranstalter
eines kleinen Einzelrennens. Ein weiterer Synergieeffekt ist die Tatsache, 
dass die Teilnehmerzahl bei allen 5 Etappen gleich hoch ist. Das erleichtert 
die Organisation und man hat auch auf "schwachen" Etappen die volle Teilnehmerzahl. 
Aber ich bin kein Organisator und liege vielleicht völlig daneben.



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Übernachtungskosten, in Bezug auf das Orga-Team hab ich bei einem Marathon nicht. Auch hab ich noch nie irgendwelche Leihfahrzeuge gesehen die 5 Tage gemietet werden müssen für den Transport.


So viele Leihfahrzeuge werden für das Gepäck sicher nicht nötig sein.
Wenn's geschickt gemacht wird, stellt ein Sponsor einen Laster und gut ist.
Die paar Übernachtungen können nicht so teuer sein. Auf jeden Fall 
machen der Gepäcktransport und die Übernachtung der Orga nicht
die 38,-  Mehrkosten pro Person im Vergleich zu einem Einzelrennen aus.
Schon mit 200 Teilnehmern sind das *7.600,-  pro Tag* _mehr_!!!
Bei den anvisierten 400 Teams wären es sogar *30.400,-  pro Tag*.   



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind ist doch alles zu teuer oder etwa nicht ?!
> Manche schreiben hier im Forum welche Teile sie an ihr Bike montieren. Da überlege ich manchmal auch ob das sinnvoll und vor allem rentabel ist.


"Rentabel"?? Du meinst vielleicht das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?
Da muss ich sagen, dass ich mir für 340,-  lieber einen einen Tune-LRS 
oder eine komplette XTR-Schaltanlage kaufe und dann noch Geld für 2 
Marathons übrig habe. Wer das natürlich alles schon hat, der muss sein 
Geld halt auf andere Weise ausgeben. 

Thb


----------



## sauser (5. Februar 2005)

@ C.K

wir sind mit dem bisherigen Anmeldestand zufrieden. Wir erwarten auch nicht, dass wir im ersten Jahr ausverkauft sind. Es ist immerhin eine neue Veranstaltung und uns bei den Anmeldungen mit der Transalp zu vergleichen ehrt uns ja schon fast;-)
Manche sind im ersten Jahr vielleicht skeptisch und warten erst einmal ab, damit können und müssen wir leben. Aber wie unterschiedlich Meinungen und Erwartungen sind zeigt ja schon dieses Forum: Du findest 100 Anmeldungen zu schwach (über 3 Monate vor Anmeldeschluß) und Thunderbird hat für die ganze Veranstaltung nur 40 Anmeldungen prognostiziert! Jetzt warten wir mal ab. Wir werden auf jeden Fall alles dafür tun, das alle Teilnehmer mehr als zufrieden sind und hoffen dass sich unsere Veranstaltung etabliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (5. Februar 2005)

Also, ich finde Thunderbird hat recht, ich bin so ein "Otto_Normal-Biker",(für mich ist TC zu schwer), zwar ohne Carbonbike, könnte es mir aber leisten wenn ich darauf stehen würde. Bei der TS hatte ich aber ganz klar das Gefühl von nicht stimmendem PLV und habe spontan entschieden es nicht zu fahren, Massen- schlaflager sollte schon dabei sein. Den Vergleich zur TC finde ich rein ökonomisch wie es vorgerechnet worden ist, eher noch zugunsten der TC, ist halt ne andere Kategorie, obwohl es ja da auch mal einen Thread von wegen ungenügender Verpflegungsstellen gab. Ich find es auch nicht fair so einen Post sofort als "Gemecker" abzuwerten, es hätte auch von mir stammen können, nur wars für mich eben erledigt und ich habe niochts geschrieben. Feedback ist ein Geschenk!

Gruß Ronja


----------



## C.K. (5. Februar 2005)

@ sauser



			
				sauser schrieb:
			
		

> @ C.K
> 
> wir sind mit dem bisherigen Anmeldestand zufrieden. Wir erwarten auch nicht, dass wir im ersten Jahr ausverkauft sind.



O.K. Unter dem Aspekt kann ich natürlich verstehen das man das Startgeld höher als nötig ansetzt. Man will ja schießlich nicht draufzahlen am Ende.   
Und das Ihr mit der Veranstaltung auch Geld verdienen wollt ist doch legitim.



			
				sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist immerhin eine neue Veranstaltung und uns bei den Anmeldungen mit der Transalp zu vergleichen ehrt uns ja schon fast;-)



Bitte stellt Euer Licht mal nicht so unter den Scheffel . Wenn man ein Etappenrennen in dieser Größenordnung auf die Beine stellt dann will man doch nicht nur die Schwarzwaldbewohner ansprechen.
Als Veranstalter schaue ich doch schon über den Tellerrand.   

Wie schon gesagt, die Idee finde ich wirklich Klasse. Ich war selber Feuer und Flamme als ich das erste mal von der TS gelesen (bsn-HP) habe und viele Spezies von mir hier unten im Norden von D auch. 
Gespanntes warten auf die nächsten Infos auf Eurer HP und auf das Anmeldeformular.
Und dann kam die Ansage 340,-EURO nur Startgebühr. - Kurze Aufregung und das Thema TS war vom Tisch. Gründe dafür sind in diesem `Fred´ ja schon ausreichend genannt worden.



			
				sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Du findest 100 Anmeldungen zu schwach (über 3 Monate vor Anmeldeschluß) und Thunderbird hat für die ganze Veranstaltung nur 40 Anmeldungen prognostiziert! Jetzt warten wir mal ab.



Was bestimmt *nicht*  heißen soll das wir Euch den Mißerfolg wünschen, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Wäre schön wenn die Veranstaltung zu einem Highlight für die MTB-Szene in D würde. Begründung für unsere Aussagen s.o. (zu teuer) .



			
				sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden auf jeden Fall alles dafür tun, das alle Teilnehmer mehr als zufrieden sind ...



Ich glaube das muss man nicht extra betonen, das sollte für jeden Veranstalter selbstverständlich sein!!!!
Oder muß man das heutzutage doch schon betonen.    


Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch ein Sponsor und ich kann mich von der Qualität der TS selber überzeugen.

Wünsche dem Veranstalter & allen die Teilnehmen auf jeden Fall viel Glück, Erfolg & bestes Wetter.


----------



## duffner (5. Februar 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Synergieeffekte wären z.B. die Möglichkeit, größere Mengen an
> Verpflegungsmitteln einzukaufen, als für ein Einzelrennen.



Also die Verpflegung wäre noch das kleinste Übel. Das wird wohl meist von den Etappenorten finanziert.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> So viele Leihfahrzeuge werden für das Gepäck sicher nicht nötig sein.



Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Es werden jede Menge LKW's und Busse gebraucht.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Die paar Übernachtungen können nicht so teuer sein.
> Auf jeden Fall machen der Gepäcktransport und die Übernachtung der Orga nicht die 38,-  Mehrkosten pro Person im Vergleich zu einem Einzelrennen aus. Schon mit 200 Teilnehmern sind das *7.600,-  pro Tag* _mehr_!!! Bei den anvisierten 400 Teams wären es sogar *30.400,-  pro Tag*.



Bei ca. 50 Mitarbeitern sind das 50 Mitarbeiter * EUR 30 * 5 Tg. = EUR 7.500.-
Da bleibt evtl. nicht mehr viel. Und das ist sehr vorsichtig von mir geschätzt.

Wieso eigentlich EUR 38.- ??? Ein Marathon kostet in der Regel EUR 40.- dann sind es doch nur EUR 28.- oder kapier ich da was nicht  



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> "Rentabel"?? Du meinst vielleicht das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?
> Da muss ich sagen, dass ich mir für 340,-  lieber einen einen Tune-LRS
> oder eine komplette XTR-Schaltanlage kaufe und dann noch Geld für 2
> Marathons übrig habe. Wer das natürlich alles schon hat, der muss sein
> Geld halt auf andere Weise ausgeben.



Ich meinte nicht unbedingt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sondern vielmehr ob ich eine XTR-Ausrüstung unbedingt brauche.
Ich meinte auch nicht dich, sondern andere die ihr Bike mit allem nur erdenklichem Schnickschnack vollhängen und dann über die Preise der Marathons und Etappenrennen mosern.
Ich finde so ein Etappenrennen gibt mir als Biker sehr viel mehr als das es nur ein Rennen ist. Ich sehe es als eine Bereicherung in meinem Leben an (kulturell & human) und gebe dafür auch gerne ein wenig mehr aus.
Bin aber mit Sicherheit keiner dem die Kröten vor die Füße fallen...

Gruß duffnerduffi


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Februar 2005)

@ duffner: Jede Menge LKWs und Busse? 
Ich dachte, es wird nur das Gepäck transportiert.   
Mit den 38,-  habe ich einen mittelteuren Marathon als Massstab genommen.
Ach - ist doch auch egal. Ich fahr ja nicht mit. Hättte einfach still sein sollen,
aber mich hat der Preis halt schon sehr geärgert.

Mit dem "Schnickschnack" am Bike hast du mich aber schon gut erwischt. 
Ich habe einige Teile dran, die eigentlich völlig unnötig sind.
Bei mir liegt der Schwerpunkt halt mehr auf dem Materiellen und 
bei dir anscheinend eher beim Bike-Erlebnis. Jedem das Seine.  




			
				C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Was bestimmt *nicht*  heißen soll das wir Euch den Mißerfolg wünschen, ganz im Gegenteil.
> Wäre schön wenn die Veranstaltung zu einem Highlight für die MTB-Szene in D würde. Begründung für unsere Aussagen s.o. (zu teuer) .


Hast du sehr schön gesagt.   

Es kann nicht genügend MTB-Rennen im Schwarzwald geben.
Wenn das Teil mal so richtig Kultstatus hat, ist es das Geld dann auch wert.

Thb


----------



## duffner (6. Februar 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ duffner: Jede Menge LKWs und Busse?
> Ich dachte, es wird nur das Gepäck transportiert.


Die Busse sind für die Mitarbeiter gedacht und für die Organisationsuntensilien.
Es werden die Taschen und z. Bsp. der Christbaumschmuck der im Start-/Zielbereich und auf der Strecke so rumsteht mit den LKW's transportiert.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem "Schnickschnack" am Bike hast du mich aber schon gut erwischt.
> Ich habe einige Teile dran, die eigentlich völlig unnötig sind.
> Bei mir liegt der Schwerpunkt halt mehr auf dem Materiellen und
> bei dir anscheinend eher beim Bike-Erlebnis. Jedem das Seine.


So isses

@Thunderbird
Hab da mal wieder ne Frage zum Wetter.
Sind bei euch im Breisgau und Kaiserstuhl die Radwege schneefrei?


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Februar 2005)

In der Ebene ist alles frei, aber so ab ca. 400 Hm liegt im Schatten
kräftig Schnee. Ich musste heute am Roßkopf 30 Minuten Schieben.

Hier kannst du übrigens immer das aktuelle Wetter sehen:
http://regiowebcam.de/

Thb


----------



## Cook (6. Februar 2005)

Interessante Diskussion!
Thunderbird, ich stehe voll auf deiner Seite, versuche aber auch die Organisatoren zu verstehen.
Bei einer Erstlingsveranstaltung kennt man die Kosten und Einnahmen nicht so genau und hat ein grosses Risiko. Dieses Risiko kann man natürlich durch satter kalkulierte Startgelder einschränken. Das bringt aber leider kein Image. Auch sollten grosse Kostenfelder wie z.B. Streckenfestlegung, nicht voll auf 1 Veranstaltung umgelegt werden. Natürlich kann man eine Erstveranstaltung auch erst mal "familiär" mit Charakter und einer gewissen Bescheidenheit durchziehen um dann zu wachsen. Dies hängt aber von der Organisationsstruktur und der Zielsetzung des Veranstalters ab. Man kann als Organisator ein neues Rennen auch über den Startpreis festlegen und die Kostenstruktur darauf aufbauen. Wenn zuerst das Kostengebilde steht, errechnet sich der Startpreis leider von selbst und das kann ins Auge gehen.
Die "Trans-Schwarzwald" zielt daher eindeutig auf gesponserte Profis, Yuppies und Bessergestellte. Und dazu gehöre auch ich leider nicht.
Trotzdem wünsche ich der Veranstaltung viel Erfolg!


----------



## duffner (6. Februar 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> In der Ebene ist alles frei, aber so ab ca. 400 Hm liegt im Schatten
> kräftig Schnee. Ich musste heute am Roßkopf 30 Minuten Schieben.
> 
> Hier kannst du übrigens immer das aktuelle Wetter sehen:
> ...



Danke


----------



## Cook (6. Februar 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ duffner: .
> 
> Mit dem "Schnickschnack" am Bike hast du mich aber schon gut erwischt.
> Ich habe einige Teile dran, die eigentlich völlig unnötig sind.
> ...



Thunderbird, der war Klasse     

Damit hast du gute Chancen bei uns mitzumachen...


----------



## duffner (6. Februar 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die "Trans-Schwarzwald" zielt daher eindeutig auf gesponserte Profis, Yuppies und Bessergestellte. Und dazu gehöre auch ich leider nicht...



BOOOOOAAHHH!!!!! Der Cook nu wieder! 
Bin ich ein "gesponserter Profi", ein Yuppie oder ein Bessergestellter  
Wo fängt das an wo hört das auf, ein "Bessergestellter"  
Ich bilde mir mal ein, ich bin nix von dem und fahre trotzdem mit.

Aber ich kann dir ja mal danach erzählen welche gesponserten Profis, Yuppis oder Bessergestellte mitgemacht haben...

Gruß an die Guten unter uns    gell Cooky

Ach ja, irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass diese TS auf Hobbyfahrer zugeschnitten sei!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (6. Februar 2005)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass diese TS auf Hobbyfahrer zugeschnitten sei!?



Also ich empfehle Dir den ersten Post in diesem Fred nocheinmal gaaanz genau zu lesen. Und dann erkläre mir mal wie Du darauf kommst das diese Etappendaten (Km /Hm) auf Hobbyfahrer zugeschnitten sind.

Überlege mal wo bei einem Marathon prozentual die meißten Teilnehmer am Start sind. Doch wohl über die kleinen & mittleren Runde wenn angeboten, bestimmt nicht auf der 120 Km Distanz.



			
				cook schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man eine Erstveranstaltung auch erst mal "familiär" mit Charakter und einer gewissen Bescheidenheit durchziehen um dann zu wachsen.



Diese Formulierung gefällt mir, vor allem das mit der >gewissen Bescheidenheit< hat was.

.


----------



## duffner (6. Februar 2005)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info:
> ..."Wir richten uns ganz klar an den ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer", erklärt Organisator Kai Sauser. Gerade für Ersttäter in Sachen Etappenrennen sind die Bedingungen optimal...
> skyder



@C.K
Ich habe zitiert was skyder geschrieben hat. Und wenn du mal ein Etappenrennen über die Alpen oder einen Marathon in den Alpen gefahren bist wirst du doch bemerkt haben, dass dort die Wege nicht so leicht zu fahren sind als im Schwarzwald. Das liegt vor allem daran dass der Schotter der auf den Alpenwegen liegt zum großen Teil viel gröber ist als der auf den Schwarzwaldwegen. Auch sind die Anstiege nicht so lang. Und glaub mir, das macht eine Menge Körner aus.

Die Höhenmeter sind human da hat man in den Alpen schon andere Höhen zu bewältigen, da sind es nicht 2.800 Hm sondern unter Umständen 3.900 Hm an einem Tag!!
2.800 Hm  und mehr hat jeder anständige Marathon und da machen jede Menge "ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer" mit und sind nicht schlecht unterwegs!
Ich finde eh, dass die Hobbyfahrer (ambitionierte) immer stärker werden.

Ich finde allerdings, beim TS sind es verhältnismäßig viele Kilometer.


----------



## C.K. (6. Februar 2005)

Sorry, da habe ich wohl überlesen das Du zitiert hast.   




			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> @C.K
> Und wenn du mal ein Etappenrennen über die Alpen oder einen Marathon in den Alpen gefahren bist...



Habe ich.   (Wenn Du mal in meine Signatur schaust...)




			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> 3.900 Hm an einem Tag!!



Nicht die Regel !




			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde allerdings, beim TS sind es verhältnismäßig viele Kilometer.



Genau das finde ich auch! Und im Zusammenhang mit den Hm kostet das nicht viel weniger Körner.

Aber egal, das führt jetzt weg vom eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## duffner (6. Februar 2005)

C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich.   (Wenn Du mal in meine Signatur schaust...)


Da hab ich aber diesmal den falschen erwischt. Sorry, aber ich kann nicht jeden kennen. Aber das wundert mich dann sehr?



			
				C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht die Regel !


Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Aber bei einem 120er sind es allemal 3.000 und da fahren doch nicht wenige Hobbyfahrer mit!?



			
				C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das finde ich auch! Und im Zusammenhang mit den Hm kostet das nicht viel weniger Körner.
> Aber egal, das führt jetzt weg vom eigentlichen Thema.


Da bin ich dann doch wieder anderer Meinung weil
22000 Hm / 650 km = 34
aber
10000 Hm / 450 km = 22

Aber jetzt würd mich doch mal interessieren wieviel aus dem IBC eigentlich  mitmachen. Werd mal ne Umfrage starten...
Wer macht beim Trans Schwarzwald mit?


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Februar 2005)

tja, ich werde auch nicht mit fahren, weil zu teuer. schade, als ich zuerst von der ts gehört habe, fand ich das total klasse, dachte dabei auch, dass das vielleicht ne günstige alternative zu der schon sehr teurern tac ist, was aber leider nicht der fall ist.

ich bin 04 viele marathons gefahren, dabei einige der 40-euro klasse (z.b. kirchzarten mit 48 euro  ) und hab echt keine lust mehr, so viel startgeld mehr auszugeben, zumal marathons für 20 euronen auch nicht schlechter sein müssen.

ich will jetzt nicht beurteilen, ob das startgeld berechtigt ist oder verbesserungsvorschläge bringen, aber wie gesagt: die ts ist mir einfach zu teuer, sorry!

den veranstaltern wünsche ich trotzdem, dass die erste ts n erfolg wird!


----------



## gorbi73 (6. Februar 2005)

Wobei, um mal etwas ketzerisch zu werden:
Wenn sie es wird, dann isses nächtes Jahr mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bestimmt nich billicher!

*duckundschnellwech*


----------

